# Head gasket problems in the early 3.4s



## Crazy_Eddie (Mar 31, 2003)

A buddy of mine is seriously looking into buying a Tacoma, but he (and I) seem to remember some 'yotas having head gasket problems with the early 3.4s.
I have a 98 4Runner with the 3.4 and so far (knock on wood) no problems. 
Would you guys be able to tell me if it was a specific problem pertaining to certain years or was it just a fluke thing that happened to some unlucky owners..

Thanks,
-e


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

While we don't see a lot of Toyota's,the few I have,or have heard about have had very few problems.


----------



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Head gasket*

I had a 95 4-runner the 3.0. this was the big head gasket problem engine you are referring to.We had 3 put in, all warranty but still a pain in the a** stay away from 95 and earlier


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 1995 Pickup with the 3.0 and a 1996 Tacoma with the 3.4. I just got the 3.0 and I don't know if the head gasket was ever changed. The best advice I got was that if there was a problem it would have already happened. The 3.0 has a plow and after some overheating issues and fluid changes is ready to run. I would reccommend a 1996 and later Tacoma. The diff. in rust is like night and day. The 3.4 is a much stronger engine. The best way I know of checking to see if there is a problem with the haed gasket is to check to radiator for an oil slick on top also check the dipstick for signs of water if the oil appears grey stay away. The toqure on either of these trucks is awesome. Good luck.


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

from http://yotarepair.com/Engine.html#Head gasket

Q: I have a 93 6 Cylinder truck will I need to have my head gasket replaced?

A: Toyota has started to actually recall most 88-93 V6 Trucks and 4Runners to replace the head gaskets under warranty. In the past they has a Special Policy Adjustment to correct any problems. If you have had yours done already you will not be notified again to have the gaskets replaced. Those of you that purchased the newer trucks with the 3.4 V6 engine you may experience a leak of red fluid from the left or right head gasket, this is repaired under warranty and *has been corrected in production in 96.
*

Take care!
John, CT


----------



## ebradfordrich (Feb 9, 2005)

i had a '92 4 runner with the 3.0 that blew the head gasket just out of warranty in early 1996. it was a major pain (and expensive). steer clear of the 3.0-vintage.

-eric


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

The 3.0 is the troubled engine which was in the 95 to 95 1/2 tacos after that no troubles. that engine was in 4 runners and pick ups but just a half year run in the tacos. hope that clears it up.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*3.0 Engine*

Yeah I agree that there are a ton of head gasket problems with these engines BUT I would also like to say that IF you are a pretty decent mechanic you can buy these trucks for cheap and repair them.The biggest issue I must say is to make sure you use NEW HEAD BOLTS,and get the updated gaskets.The engines that Toyota will not Warranty(MINE  ) and fixed my own and yes they are a pain but I also get calls about every 2-3 weeks for others in the same boat and the money a garage/stealership gets is crazy to fix them.I could do these all day long for 800-1000.+parts. Most all others around that are good enough to do them are STARTING at 1500.


----------

